

The Fastest-Growing Tech Companies in France - arnauddri
http://thenextweb.com/eu/2014/04/04/tech5-meet-fastest-growing-tech-companies-france/

======
arnauddri
I'd definitely take kelBillet out of the short list and replace it with
Capitaine Train which operates in the same field or with either Talend,
Algolia, Blablacar, Withings or Ebuzzing

~~~
arrrg
How crappy is the SNCF search for trains if they are successful?

I mean, sure, their UI is so beautiful and responsive it makes me weep when I
have to go back to the crappy DB app, but the functionality is just not there.
That seems to be independent from the country in which you are searching. I
want to select the train type (including high speed or only regional trains),
I want it to be very clever about special discounts that might apply (e.g.
instead of buying a ticket for a connection it can often be cheaper to buy a
ticket which is valid for unlimited connections in regional trains during one
day).

I also want to see the platform I have to go to. At least.

The DB app and search engine might be slow and fidgety, but at least it can
figure stuff like that out. Also, with the DB app I don’t have to print
anything, I can just show the ticket in my app. (I’m sure they would like to
do that, too, but since they aren’t the DB they likely never will be able to.)

I really wonder what makes them successful. Surely it can’t be that hard to
reach the DB’s competent level of crappiness.

------
picsoung
Leetchi started in 2010, I think it's time for them to leave the space for
other promising startups in the charts. They had their momentum already.

Agree with arnauddri, Capitaine Train is way more promising than KelBillet.

------
mathattack
I'm surprised there weren't more financial technology firms on the list.
French mathematicians seem to be behind the guys of most software requiring
hard financial computation.

